# How can I make sure my rocks are safe for my tank?



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have did the vinegar test and put it on my rock. My rock fizzes, but just barely. It wasn't a violent fizz and I can hardly even see it fizz it's so small. Would you stay away from it or do you think it will be okay?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would stay away from any carbonate rocks (limestone, sandstone etc.) They will change the water hardness by continually dissolving in the water column. Likewise shale is a bad idea as shale may contain petrolium based contaminates. If you stick with river rock, granite and most rocks you may find in your garden you should be okay. Just a good scrubbing is all I give and put them in the tank.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Where did you get rocks from? and what fish do you plan to keep?


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well they are just kind of landscaping rocks that I bought from some lady. I'm not sure what kind they are really. I have plecos, tiger barbs, bala sharks, danios, rasboaras, gouramis. My tank has been on the higher end of the PH its always a littler higher than 7.6 when I use my freshwater master test kit and my fish are fine.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

well the fizzing means you have carbonate rocks so as suggested stay away. Also most of your inhabitants require nuetral to acidic water and your PH is already high, making it higher is a bad idea.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright I'm going to measure the ph on them in the morning, hopefully nothing has changed.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

Also it's kind of a pourous rock and its making tons of small bubbles that are floating to the top.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

What is the vinegar test exactly? I have not heard of this yet and I'm currently gathering rocks in the greenbelt by our house for my new tank setup...so curious about this thread..


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Austinite said:


> What is the vinegar test exactly? I have not heard of this yet and I'm currently gathering rocks in the greenbelt by our house for my new tank setup...so curious about this thread..


If you put a drop of vinegar (weak acetic acid) on limestone rock (mostly calcium carbonate) there will be a chemical reaction between the two compounds. The products are calcium acetate, water, and carbon dioxide gas, which is the 'bubbling' that is observed. The reaction of any acid with any carbonate will always produce CO2 gas. If you are keeping fish that have a preference for a higher pH (>>7), such as African and Central American cichlids, then some limestone is fine, even recommended. The natural biotopes of these fish are loaded with it.


----------

